# Looking into Worldmark.



## billymach4 (Jul 24, 2022)

Currently a Marriott owner.
Worldmark looks appealing to me for a number of reasons. 

2 questions? Where is the best place to purchase on the resale market Worldmark credits.

Can you use Worldmark points/ credits for stays at the wyndham properties?
I see the entire portfolio here https://worldmark.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/resorts/resort-search results
But many of the properties are wyndham brand properties? Are worldmark club owners restricted to the Worldmark locations?


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 24, 2022)

No, resale WM points cannot be used to book Wyndham resorts.  Developer-purchased WM points can book in a much shorter period of 9 months into Wyndham but slim pickings...


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jul 24, 2022)

Out of curiousity, can resale Wyndham points/credits be used for stays at Worldmark properties?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 24, 2022)

northwoodsgal said:


> Out of curiousity, can resale Wyndham points/credits be used for stays at Worldmark properties?


I don't think they can.  But we only own developer.  The inventory is scarce for us.  You have to call, and I have done that a few times to book and nothing is out there.  It would be a shot in the dark.


----------



## Huskerpaul (Jul 24, 2022)

I think that if you want to stay at Worldmark properties the best is get a resale Worldmark contract and get a seperate resale contract for Wyndham properties if you want to stay there. 

I just entered a sales agreement for a contract I found Ebay.  Really cheap even with the high closing fees, but we will see how slow the process goes.  The contract was stripped of 2022 points, so I'm not in any rush anyways.


----------



## kozykritter (Jul 24, 2022)

billymach4 said:


> Currently a Marriott owner.
> Worldmark looks appealing to me for a number of reasons.
> 
> 2 questions? Where is the best place to purchase on the resale market Worldmark credits.
> ...


You can look at the usual suspects for timeshare resales meaning Redweek, eBay and TUG's Marketplace along with wmowners.com, a chat board dedicated to WorldMark. There are also a few dedicated WorldMark resellers out there that you can find with a simple Google search. I bought my resale from one of the well-known ones, wmcredits.net run by Henri Moreau whom I'm sure many people here have worked with.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 24, 2022)

northwoodsgal said:


> can resale Wyndham points/credits be used for stays at Worldmark properties?


No. But as Cindy notes, it doesn’t really matter because the high demand inventory is mostly booked by WM owners long before the Club Pass window opens.


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 24, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> No, resale WM points cannot be used to book Wyndham resorts.  Developer-purchased WM points can book in a much shorter period of 9 months into Wyndham but slim pickings...


As with Worldmark I am getting a crash course deep dive education.

What is the entry cost level for Wyndham? Are they mostly a points based system? 
Here is what little I know of Wyndham.

The points can be had resale cheap (TRUE or FALSE)?
There are or still Mega owners that are Mega Renters? However I think that Wyndham has been cracking down on those individuals ( TRUE or FALSE) ?

Where can I find the best info on Wyndham?


----------



## bnoble (Jul 24, 2022)

Read the directory section on the program rules. Yes points can be had cheaply, but be mindful of annual fees as they vary significantly from one ownership to another. Ignore the presence or absence of megarenters unless you think you want to become one, in which case: don’t.









						Club Wyndham Directory 2022
					






					cbadb35588.site.internapcdn.net


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 24, 2022)

bnoble said:


> Read the directory section on the program rules. Yes points can be had cheaply, but be mindful of annual fees as they vary significantly from one ownership to another. Ignore the presence or absence of megarenters unless you think you want to become one, in which case: don’t.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. Not interesting in being a megarenter.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 24, 2022)

northwoodsgal said:


> Out of curiousity, can resale Wyndham points/credits be used for stays at Worldmark properties?


Same answer, you can only do that with developer-bought points at 9 months out and by then, it is slim pickings.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 24, 2022)

@billymach4: I bought my WorldMark on eBay.  Shop closely, as closing costs with some sellers are ridiculous.  WorldMark charges only $299 to transfer names on the ownership paperwork.  The rest is smoke and mirrors charged by some sellers to line their pockets. There is no underlying deed - WorldMark is a Club membership, and the maintenance fees you pay are based on how many credits you own, not tied to any particular resort. 

Look for an account that has credits available that will transfer to you.  That increases the value to you, and you don't have to wait for the option to use the account.  When I bought my 12K credit account on eBay, it came "fully loaded," with 36K credits available to me to use.  Credits are good for 25 months from date of issue, based on the anniversary date of the credits being deposited.  So you should/could see last year's credits, this year's credits, and next year's credits (that are available to borrow ahead, if you need them.) So you might see up to triple the annual credit amount is available to you, once the account transfers into your name.

Dave


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 25, 2022)

Also, be aware that if you own a 12K unit, you can only buy an additional 24K credits each year and no extra housekeeping credits. Of course, that can allow you to rent a few more units. Also, WM has Monday Madness and Inventory Specials from time to time that allow you to just pay cash ($80 minimum/nightly currently) with no housekeeping fee. Be sure to note where most of the current resorts are located when making your purchase.


----------

